# Cost of trip to flyway



## Spoonbill (Mar 22, 2014)

I've only hunted private land of my own and friends in MS and LA. However I am curious how much do people pay for a weekend hunt, (sat,sun). Not looking for any guides or outfitters just looking at what you pay or have paid in the past. Could u post location of hunt and year with cost if you remember it. Doesn't have to be in MS, or LA. Include TN, AR, MO
Gas $180
License $ 50
Food$ 60
Alcohol $30

Guide fee$ ??
 Tip$ ??
Lodging$ ??


----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 22, 2014)

Gas would be split among folks but all other costs are per person


----------



## duckdock (Mar 22, 2014)

You might as well figure $1000 for three  days, for a guided hunt.  Guide fee is usually around $200 per day give or take, so deduct that for self guided.  That's been my experience in La, and Arkansas  
Hope this helps, Scott


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey Scott,
I would like to know as well. I am very interested in hunting Arkansas this next season. 

Nonresident 5-Day Small Game Hunting License (SG5) $55.00
Arkansas Waterfowl Stamp - Nonresident (DSN) $35.00
Harvest Information Program Registration (HIP) free
Federal Duck Stamp $15.00
Nonresident WMA Waterfowl 5-Day Permit (NW5) $25.00
So it looks like $130.00 for a three to five day  hunt.

http://www.agfc.com/licenses/Pages/LicensesHuntingFees.aspx

Please let me know it I am incorrect or missing any thing. I have not hunted there yet.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 22, 2014)

Also it looks like for $100 more you can get an annual license.

Nonresident Annual Small Game Hunting License (NRH) $80.00
Arkansas Waterfowl Stamp - Nonresident (DSN) $35.00 
Harvest Information Program Registration (HIP) Free
Federal Duck Stamp $15.00
Nonresident WMA Waterfowl Permit (NWP) $100.00
Total $230.00


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 23, 2014)

We go 6 to 10 times per year so we all buy a season liscence, We go in a crew cab or a suburban and tow both boats with one truck, Not counting liscence we each end up with right around 200 bucks per trip, That's with 4 paying adults, kids ride for free although they may have to ride the hump and sleep in the floor, That's going down south la where there is no place cheap to stay. If we are up north where theres 65 dollar a night rooms we really make out like bandits and the cost will fall to 165.  We split gas, room, and one of us will buy groceries and bring the ticket and we split that was well.  We try to be frugal so we can go more during the season.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 23, 2014)

A guided hunt with lodging and meals included will run you roughly $325 to $450 per day. They always require a group of 4 as a minimum. You then tip your guide what your group feels appropriate.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info Guys. Gaducker If you know, am I correct with the Arkansas license and what is the cost of the Louisiana license. 
HuntDawg is there a % base line like 10% 25%? I have never been on one of these hunt but there may be a day I get the chance.
Thanks


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 24, 2014)

La season hunting and fishing is around 180.00   with hunting being around 105 and fishing 75.00


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 25, 2014)

We paid 300 a day all inclusive... Was it worth it ? No! Will not go that route agian... Freelancing is the way to go if you got buddies out there and the time


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 25, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> We paid 300 a day all inclusive... Was it worth it ? No! Will not go that route agian... Freelancing is the way to go if you got buddies out there and the time



I feel like the ONLY time paying a guide would be worth it would be IF he was only hunting public land, That way you get some useable info.  IE lodging locations, boat ramp locatins, and Xs NUMBERS.....


To the OP
On another note, You must be serious about huntin if you have Alcohol figured into your budget.....  LOLLOLOLOL


----------



## GSURugger (Mar 25, 2014)

We stay at no cost with some friends in AR, but this year it was 3 men, 1 truck, 1 boat and 5 days of hunting, 1 day of travel for a total of 6 days.  Cost us around $450/person.


----------



## wray912 (Mar 25, 2014)

We wnt to ar 2 years ago with five guys huntin public land and did it for 268 a person for the whole week plus food and a trip to macks its was around 325 to 350 a person for five days of huntin


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 25, 2014)

You might want to consider KS or TX as well.  Some great opportunities to be had there as well.

I just got back from KS from a snow goose hunt, 2 day license is $27, guide fee was $125 a day, rented a house between six of us, $35 a day.  The guide cooked lunch in the blind and it was an all day hunt.


----------



## Spoonbill (Mar 25, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> I feel like the ONLY time paying a guide would be worth it would be IF he was only hunting public land, That way you get some useable info.  IE lodging locations, boat ramp locatins, and Xs NUMBERS.....
> 
> 
> To the OP
> On another note, You must be serious about huntin if you have Alcohol figured into your budget.....  LOLLOLOLOL


 

Haha yeah on the booze I enjoy a buzz.  


 I don't necessarily agree with ya on the whole go with a guide only on public land, then find his spots put em on gps and return next year without guide. That all seems rather "top water" ish. But hey what do I know


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 25, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> You might want to consider KS or TX as well.  Some great opportunities to be had there as well.
> 
> I just got back from KS from a snow goose hunt, 2 day license is $27, guide fee was $125 a day, rented a house between six of us, $35 a day.  The guide cooked lunch in the blind and it was an all day hunt.



Was this so cheap because it was a conservation hunt, or was this a regular normal hunt? I was told that there was that there was a conservation hunt in Arkansas for snow geese and all I needed was my Georgia hunting license and Federal duck stamp.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you Guys for all the feedback. 
I am hoping to stay in Arkansas with some old friends and looking to build on a few new ones. I met a young man in Cabot, Arkansas who makes call. It is called banded mallard company and you can find it on Facebook if you're interested. After explaining to him I have been trying to learn how to call ducks he gave me about a 40 minute of lesson. Before I left, he volunteered to take me hunting with him next year and personally show me how he does it. I offered to pay him to guide me, but he declined on being paid. I truly believe he just enjoys teaching people how to do what he loves to do.
Any of you who are headed out West next year and find you need an extra gun, Please keep me in mind.
God Bless and be safe.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 25, 2014)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Was this so cheap because it was a conservation hunt, or was this a regular normal hunt? I was told that there was that there was a conservation hunt in Arkansas for snow geese and all I needed was my Georgia hunting license and Federal duck stamp.


 
That was their going price, they are based out of Nebraska and chase the birds during the conservation season.  They do hunt ducks and Canada's as well.

I was looking into the Arkansas hunt and that is what I found was that all you needed was a state license, fed duck stamp and I believe their HIP #.  When this hunt came up, the majority of birds had already pushed North and not having the equipment or the property, it would take a couple days just to get it right or as close to right to get on them.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 25, 2014)

I was out there in Ak the first two weeks of the March. and I kept hearing the geese flying north day and night. It got me pump up and that's one of the reasons I stopped at Banded Mallard and met Brandon.
Keep me in mind for next year. Thanks


----------



## dukslayer10 (Mar 25, 2014)

Went out to Oklahoma this year and he charged $225 for a half day hunt, he also does full day hunts to just can't remember the exact price he charges, this is without lodging, but next year he will have a lodge so his price will go up $50 a day I believe is what he said. Had a great time and killed lots of birds, lookinf gorward to going back next year


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 25, 2014)

Will do, PM sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2014)

Dry Lake and Retriever Lodge both charge $500 a day, includes guides, lodging, meals and drinks/alcohol.  Plus tips for the cooks/guides.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> Haha yeah on the booze I enjoy a buzz.
> 
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with ya on the whole go with a guide only on public land, then find his spots put em on gps and return next year without guide. That all seems rather "top water" ish. But hey what do I know



Didn't say I have done that but I know more than a handful of folks that have done that and put those numbers in there gps, They say there payin so why not.

I have only paid for one guided hunt in 91 and that was enough for me, Some jackleg in texarcana that a buddy hooked up with and he could not put 4 words together with out cussin. On top of that he treated his dog and his kid exactly the same so that broke me from guides.


----------



## HuntDawg (Mar 30, 2014)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Thanks for the info Guys. Gaducker If you know, am I correct with the Arkansas license and what is the cost of the Louisiana license.
> HuntDawg is there a % base line like 10% 25%? I have never been on one of these hunt but there may be a day I get the chance.
> Thanks



We paid the guide $100.00 per hunt with 4 guys paying $25.00 per person. On a 4 day hunt we just decided that each one of us would take a turn and give him a $100 dollar bill. Our guide was worth it.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Apr 6, 2014)

Catahola LA

6 -Tanks of gas From Mcrea and back. One was just riding around LA
License- 29.00 a day
Food - 20 a day did cook some
motel- 50.00 a night


----------



## triton196 (Apr 7, 2014)

Louisiana license are 29 a day. I wont pay a guide anymore ill just hitch a ride with ol gaducker we have good clean fun and don't spend a ton.


----------



## jdgator (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been using the same guides for years. These are local boys that are reasonably priced and usually find ducks. I also like duck hunting chutes off the Mississippi River up around Greenville, and you definitely need a guide for that. The Ole river is dangerous, especially in the dark. I also use a guide for duck hunting in South Louisiana, but I am planning on doing it all myself once I get a suitable boat.  

guide - 225 a day
hotel - 40 a day
gas - 150 trip
food - 25 a day
spending money - 25 per trip


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 8, 2014)

jdgator said:


> I've been using the same guides for years. These are local boys that are reasonably priced and usually find ducks. I also like duck hunting chutes off the Mississippi River up around Greenville, and you definitely need a guide for that. The Ole river is dangerous, especially in the dark. I also use a guide for duck hunting in South Louisiana, but I am planning on doing it all myself once I get a suitable boat.
> 
> guide - 225 a day
> hotel - 40 a day
> ...




Gas 150 a trip??  What you drivin a honda accord?


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Apr 8, 2014)

It all depends on what your driving and if you are towing. It cost me about $200 -$230 at $3.30 a gallon, to drive my van from Atlanta to Little Rock and back. But I am not towing anything.
Just saying.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Apr 8, 2014)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Thank you Guys for all the feedback.
> I am hoping to stay in Arkansas with some old friends and looking to build on a few new ones. I met a young man in Cabot, Arkansas who makes call. It is called banded mallard company and you can find it on Facebook if you're interested. After explaining to him I have been trying to learn how to call ducks he gave me about a 40 minute of lesson. Before I left, he volunteered to take me hunting with him next year and personally show me how he does it. I offered to pay him to guide me, but he declined on being paid. I truly believe he just enjoys teaching people how to do what he loves to do.
> Any of you who are headed out West next year and find you need an extra gun, Please keep me in mind.
> God Bless and be safe.



It is against the law to guide on public property in Arkansas. That's probably the reason he declined your offer to pay him. Since that law has passed the leases in that area are triple what they were. If your going to hunt public land around Cabot you need to add $275 for game fish out of towner award!!


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Apr 8, 2014)

Woods Savvy said:


> It is against the law to guide on public property in Arkansas. That's probably the reason he declined your offer to pay him. Since that law has passed the leases in that area are triple what they were. If your going to hunt public land around Cabot you need to add $275 for game fish out of towner award!!



I am not sure what you mean by game fish out of towner award? I know about the license cost and yes you may be right about the guiding on public land. The young is in Cabot but I am not sure where it is that he is willing to take me. I just know it's public land and I need that licenses before he will take me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jdgator (Apr 10, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Gas 150 a trip??  What you drivin a honda accord?



V6 Toyota Camry. I'm set up to get out to Mississippi as cheaply as possible. I hunt the river with a local fellow named Torch Tindle. He is the only guy who I trust to run the Ole' Man in the dark.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Apr 10, 2014)

Now that sound like it will work! Smart man.


----------



## ddc (Apr 11, 2014)

You can make trips as cheap or as expensive as you want. Sometimes we camp, and bring food with us to cook. Or eat the birds we shoot. This makes cost almost nothing.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 12, 2014)

I didn't realize there were so many hardcore Georgia duck hunters that were out grinding it on public land in other states.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> I didn't realize there were so many hardcore Georgia duck hunters that were out grinding it on public land in other states.



Grind it out with success or grind it out in Ga its your choice.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Apr 16, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Grind it out with success or grind it out in Ga its your choice.


I do a lot of Mission work and I hunt wherever I am, Lord willing. I may be in Michigan chasing gobblers with a preacher friend of mine in April or I may be in Texas hunting hogs with another friend, it all depends on where God has me. As of late I have found myself and Arkansas quite a bit. Although I have not waterfowl hunted there yet, I am looking for opportunities this fall and winter. I love to hunt and as I am driving down the road I am constantly counting the deer, ducks, turkeys and coyotes. But then again I'm sure you all do the same thing.
Act 10:13  And there came a voice to him, Rise, Peter; kill, and eat.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope no one ever runs into the el camino crew, they don't like out of staters on public grounds.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Apr 16, 2014)

Spoonbill said:


> I hope no one ever runs into the el camino crew, they don't like out of staters on public grounds.



The key is to get the locals to take you with them!
BTW who are the el camino?


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 16, 2014)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> The key is to get the locals to take you with them!
> BTW who are the el camino?



The are a faction of the mud motor mafia, rough crowd..... All day. Every day. All night


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Apr 16, 2014)

Sounds like a great bunch of nuts to me.
And I like the Mud Motor Mafia title, it sound like a tight, thick group.


----------



## Spoonbill (Apr 16, 2014)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Sounds like a great bunch of nuts to me.
> And I like the Mud Motor Mafia title, it sound like a tight, thick group.



Haha


----------

